# Welche Hose?



## FrauBike (19. Mai 2011)

Ich trage eigentlich viel lieber Trägerhosen als trägerlose Radhosen.Ich bilde mir auch ein, dass ich seltener Rückenschmerzen habe.
Nun gibt es aber kaum vernüftige Bikehosen für Damen, oder doch?
Jemand hat mir den Tipp gegeben einfach einen Triathlon Body zu nehmen und dann ein Trikot drüber zu ziehen.Hat das jemand schon mal ausprobiert?
Oder einen guten Tipp für die ideale Lösung?


----------



## 4mate (19. Mai 2011)

Fährt hier jemand von den Ladys mit Trägerhose (bib)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberfuechsin (19. Mai 2011)

Santini

Pearl Izumi

Nalini

Gruss


----------



## Lori77 (19. Mai 2011)

meine neue Hose hat keine Träger, aber ein geniales Sitzpolster mit Gel
http://www.bikemeile24.de/bekleidung-damen/radhosen-gonso/anna-V2-weiß
kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Mai 2011)

Die beste, die ich bisher hatte, ist von Gore. Die geht hinten sehr weit hoch, ist also sehr nieren- und rückenschonend. Leichte Kompressionswirkung und mit Reißverschluss - man muss also das Trikot im Fall des Müssens nicht ausziehen. Kostet allerdings weit über 100 Steine, das gute Stück...


----------



## tantemucki (20. Mai 2011)

Es gibt eine schweineteure von assos 
http://http://www.assos.com/de/19/singleProduct.aspx?cat=7,19,22&prod=227
da gehen die träger vorne zwischen den brüsten hoch. ob das allerdings bequem ist??


----------

